
Bitcoin-Stealing Mac OS X Trojan Discovered - uladzislau
http://www.macrumors.com/2014/02/10/bitcoin-stealing-trojan/
======
emgeee
What's frightening to me about this is how it's hosted on Github.
Realistically speaking, no one really has the time to vet the code of every
application they use on their computer, even if the source is available. It
seems to me, however, that the mere fact of the source being available lends
credit to the legitimacy of the application, however this is the first time
I've heard of an "open source" application bundling malware in the precompiled
binary included in the repo itself.

